# Black Bass Regulations and Other Stuff



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

I had this posted on another website and Dale rightfully reminded me that I should post it here as well. I am sorry that I didn't think to post it here from the beginning.

The DWR has worked with every organized angler group that could be found and had interest in this issue. The DWR after working extensively with anglers has come up with the following thoughts and recommendations:

The most successful bass anglers are the folks with the equipment to pursue bass (boats and lots of tackle). Most of these types of anglers have progressed in their angling level to a more advanced catch and release mode. This is the same level of angling advancement as the trout anglers moving up to fly anglers. There is nothing wrong with either but with this progression anglers take a greater interest in conservation. The issue with this is.....over 95% of the fish caught on the Provo and the Green Rivers are being released. The size of the fish in those rivers is decreasing as the numbers of fish increase. Even though the anglers know it would be in the best interest of the fish to take some home they haven't. The same is true for our bass waters. The DWR does creel surveys on the management waters and I figured I would share some results on our bass waters.

Pineview Res. 2003 only 51 bass harvested or .5% of the estimated adult population.

Jordanelle Res. 2003 only 1972 bass harvested or 3.2% of the estimated adult population.

Deer Creek Res. 2005 only 770 bass harvested or 1.3% of the estimated adult population.

Willard Bay Res. 1998 only 334 bass harvested or .17% of the estimated adult population.

Flaming Gorge Res. 2003 only 15508 bass harvested or 1.8% of the estimated adult population.

Lake Powell Res. 2006 approximately 145,000 bass harvested or 4.8% of the estimated adult population.

Mantua Res. 2007 only 253 bass harvested or 2.5% of the estimated adult population.

We need more harvest at our bass waters of the sized fish allowed within the legal limit. We are resting at about one-half the appropriate recommended harvest rate.

As most of you know fisheries are like cookie jars. They can only hold so many cookies and those cookies can either be a bunch of cookie crumbs or some really nice cookies. Ethical angling sometimes requires taking some fish home to improve/maintain the fishery. I also believe that part of the natural progression of an angler is harvest. So in order to recruit anglers into the sport that we love, harvest needs to be part of the equation.

I would like to state that water levels and not anglers is our number 1 impact to fisheries in Utah. In good water years our fisheries respond positively. In drought cycles they repond negatively.

We currently have a large number of bass regulations in Utah. The DWR is recommending a reduction to fewer but more meaningful regulations. We can effectively reduce our limits to two main management limits.

The one limit would be 6 bass total and only one bass over 12 inches. This limit should encourage harvest of fish surrounding that 12 inch size. This regulation is recommended to be put in place on Jordanelle, Quail Creek, Gunlock, and Huntington North.

The second limit would be six bass total with no size restrictions. This would be at all other bass management waters except Lake Powell and Flaming Gorge. This limit would hopefully encourage additional pressure of bass on waters that have very limited pressure and harvest.

The DWR will continue to creel and survey all high use bass waters to determine the effectiveness of these regulations and adjust as needed.

For what it is worth. Your thoughts would be most appreciated. If you want to contact me directly please do. My phone number is 801-538-4774 or email me a [email protected]

Thanks 
Drew Cushing


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know how others feel about this but it sounds good to me. LMB and SMB can be a challenging quarry and most people aren't going to be able to catch a limit anyway. The only concern I have is differing regulations on different waters because I get nervous and find I am questioning myself constantly if I am staying within the regulations.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree about the differing regs, but maybe some money could be invested towards signs that instruct anglers of the rules at each particular water. I know it has helped at Strawberry. 

I have mostly been a trout fisherman all my life, but I do have some interest in bass. One of my concerns (and maybe this stems from not taking the time to look into the size restrictions and such) is not being able to keep large fish. Seems to me a lot of waters restrict you to keepers under 12 inches. I wouldn't have much interest in keeping bass unless they were larger, but that's just me. Guess I need to look at the regs a bit closer before I give more input.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think this is a great idea Drew. Not only will more anglers target the bass. Also, the new rules we be more copacetic with the Bass fishing tournament crowd. Thus bringing much needed revenue to Utah. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love it! The 20" bass are much better to fillet and eat.
All laughing aside, i think it sounds great.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Drew,
Question, on the other site you seem to be talking about both. smallies and largies. The title here Is "Black Bass"???


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, both largemouth and smallmouth bass are included in the discussions. 

Drew


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bass


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Drew,
I have just started to fish for Bass in the last year or two.
One of the places that I have tried is at East Canyon.

I had heard that there was a good numbers of Bass in there a few years ago but in the last few years, their numbers have droped off.
Is this from over harvesting, or lack of food?
I'm hearing stories of buckets of bass being pulled out of there in years past but I wasn't there to witness it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think it sounds great!


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Drew,
You made some good points and with helpful information. It is good to hear that it would be a positive influence in most waters to take some fish to eat. There have been some misplaced judgements on this and other threads implying that C&R is a higher art form and the way to go. While it may be that way for some, it seems those that keep fish are helping out those who don't. How ironic!


----------

